

Ask HN: List of books published by Google employees? - pdevr

A Google search didn&#x27;t return much. These are the ones which I know of:<p>&quot;I&#x27;m Feeling Lucky: The Confessions of Google Employee Number 59&quot; by Douglas Edwards<p>&quot;How Google Tests Software&quot; by James A. Whittaker<p>Any others?<p>Edit: Clarification: I meant those who were Google employees at some point as well as those who are working at Google now.
======
IvyMike
Giigle: How I Got Lucky Massaging Google

[http://www.giiglebook.com/](http://www.giiglebook.com/)

This is a real thing.

------
namenotrequired
"The Silicon Jungle" by Shumeet Baluja.

------
VLM
Authored while an employee or authored by someone who at some point in their
life had google on the resume? There will be some overlap, and one will be
longer than the other.

~~~
pdevr
>authored by someone who at some point in their life had google on the resume

This is what I meant - edited the text just now.

